# Wanting to work but no EU documents



## ppressley03 (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm on my 4th visit to Italy and will be here for 3 months. I'm feeling frustrated because of the difficulty to find work. Last summer when I was here I had several jobs interested but because I didn't have documents to work in Europe would not hire me since they don't sponsor visas. I have a boyfriend here but he is not free to marry for another 2 years because of the Italian laws. So my only other option that I know of is to become a student and try to find work as a student. But, I really would just like to work...to be a student would mean that I wouldn't even have a life here...going to school, studying and working all the time. Is this really the only option?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Honestly, the situation is not that different from that of those looking to immigrate to the US. You need a job to get the papers - and sponsoring a visa for a foreigner costs an employer big time, in terms of time, effort and (in most cases) fees. Just take a look at the reactions in the US to the Mexican and other immigrants who "just want to work" but who haven't gone through the visa processing system.

Foreign students are seen as a major source of fees (certainly at the university level) because the local students generally pay only a nominal amount or "registration fees" at most European universities. For a student visa, chances are you'd need to prove up front that you have the resources to pay your tuition and living costs. The working permission is really only for "pocket money" and there are serious restrictions on the hours you are allowed to work as a student.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I think it's 20 hours a week. Pretty high for a full time student.

It needs to be a real school and not one of the language schools aimed at tourists. Obviously the vast majority require a fairly high level of Italian. 

The US government may have some openings. So check that. Obvious that limits your location to around the bases.


----------



## ppressley03 (Jun 12, 2010)

Bevdeforges said:


> Honestly, the situation is not that different from that of those looking to immigrate to the US. You need a job to get the papers - and sponsoring a visa for a foreigner costs an employer big time, in terms of time, effort and (in most cases) fees. Just take a look at the reactions in the US to the Mexican and other immigrants who "just want to work" but who haven't gone through the visa processing system.
> 
> Foreign students are seen as a major source of fees (certainly at the university level) because the local students generally pay only a nominal amount or "registration fees" at most European universities. For a student visa, chances are you'd need to prove up front that you have the resources to pay your tuition and living costs. The working permission is really only for "pocket money" and there are serious restrictions on the hours you are allowed to work as a student.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Yes, I know it is probably more difficult for some to want to immigrate to the states. I have a friend from Udine that has been a student for 3 years now in the states so he can remain with his boyfriend (since same-sex marriage isn't legal) and he is returning to Italy this summer to renew his visa and he has had to jump through hoops to work the the US embassy...every phone call is a 15 euro fee whether he gets the answer he is looking for or not.

I don't want to be a burden on the country, I'm willing to work and pay taxes like an honest citizen and be with the man I love without having to travel back and forth every three months.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ppressley03 said:


> I don't want to be a burden on the country, I'm willing to work and pay taxes like an honest citizen and be with the man I love without having to travel back and forth every three months.


Yes but Italy has millions of people on its doorstep wanting to do the same. Only difference is that they are Italian citizens with no jobs (youth unemployment is frightfully high) or EU nationals, usually from newer accession states in the East, who have legal rights to work and residence. Their needs come first, under EU obligations Italy is signed up to, I'm afraid.


----------

